# Lake Logan, Rose Lake, Or Lake Hope?



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

Planning a saturday trip for most of the day. Really need to fill a fishing need while the fiance is out of town. I just bought a canoe and want to spend the day fishing out of it. main species to target would be bass, but saugeye would be awesome too and cats.

Here are my thoughts:

Lake Logan- not very high numbers of fish, especially good sized fish. Easy access. (honestly I have about given up on this lake) 

Rose Lake- The best kept secret. Huge fish. Near impossible to get a boat to it. Would the rangers let you drive a canoe down the big hill to the dam? I'm guessing no. 

Lake Hope- Easy access, supposedly some Big fish scattered here and there. Really an unkown to me.

I would appreciate any reports or tips that might help me make a good decision and have a great trip. I will for sure take the camera and report back!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

All i know is your right about Logan. i'v given up on it.Don't know much about the other two.But good luck to ya.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

The Hocking would be your best bet fo big bass right now


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

RiverWader said:


> The Hocking would be your best bet fo big bass right now


Agreed.

Spend the day catching smallies, Spots, and rock bass...


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

RiverWader said:


> The Hocking would be your best bet fo big bass right now


I agree with RiverWader. Go get those smallies!

Note - *Life Jackets!*


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

thanks everyone. I might hit the Hocking after all. Or maybe I'll drive a bit for the Darby. Any good locations to put in and not run into dams and maybe south far enough to get sauger?


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Water Access

Hope this helps. Should give you plenty of places to start.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Well after this Rain , You will want to skip the Hocking as it will be muddy now for a few days.


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

last minute change....im thinkin we will fish snowden for sure now. I know how to go about the bass fishing. Any tips on where and how to target saugeye would be appreciated. The DNR says the saugeye are doing well there? Anyone target them and wanna help a bit?


I will read previous threads and report back with pictures. Finally ready for a good fishing trip!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Ive always fished for them at the Beach area in the early season before it opened, Im not so sure you can fish that area now, maybe close to it


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

thanks river wader. i'll give it a shot. you all have been very helpful. hopefully will have a couple good pictures to report back with.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

GL man......


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

Arrived at Snowden around 9. Fished some coves and shore line. One good hook up early but did not land it. Saw TONS of ducks with babies. 

Moved over towards the off limits area. Caught some bluegill and a small bass. Then hooked into a little channel cat on a small bluegill. Fun little fighter.

Fished a little more without much luck.

That lake looks great. Lots of good looking fish near shore. Maybe just the wrong day, maybe just the worng bait, but for sure an awesome place to see the great outdoors. I'm sure some big fish are in there.

Decided to hit a small farm pond onthe way home. Landed 7 or 8 bass in 45 minutes. Three of them were over 3 pounds. Gotta love a farm pond and using the gander mountain brand "senkos". just toss it out towards cover. twitch it a bit and wait for them to run. If you have not tried that bait yet, do it!

Nothin beats bein an American blessed enough to enjoy this great land.


----------

